# What voice do i have?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a question, because i think i am baritone, but i am not sure. I can sing from F2-G4 in modal voice and from A4-C5 in falsetto. So do anyone have an idea?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> A4-C5 in falsetto


Counterbaritone


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Have you taken any sort of lessons? If not, it's impossible to tell.


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes. I am taking lessons in singing.


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, your teacher would be in the best position to comment on it then.... I would guess that if the F2 represents your lowest fully resonant note you'd be lower baritone or bass-baritone. If it's your overall lowest note (which is kind of meaningless for classical singing), it might depend on your sound quality whether you're a higher baritone or a tenor who has some of the upper register still left unopened.


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks.
F2 is the lowest note i can hit overall. One time i could come down to D2, but generally F2 is my lowest note.


----------



## adrianna (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear PrimoUomo,
Like your quote. What you "are" is a function of your natural talent and the training you receive to sing compositions of vocal art in their full spectrum of color, dynamics in a vocal range that consists of more than highs and lows. This is a function of time and study. Give yourself a break and focus on your training. As you master what your teacher should be giving you, you will find out where the beauty and strength in your voice centers. The ability to apply that vocal core to perform with ease and assurance music written for that vocal range will give you a better idea of what you "have become". It is about the journey, not the destination. Enjoy!!


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!!
______
______


----------



## Hepkat (Jan 25, 2014)

What type of voice you have has much less to do with range as with quality. Case in point, many mezzo-sopranos and even some altos have the same range as a soprano. Most people, however, would much prefer to listen to a soprano sing above the staff lines than an alto. This is the difference that quality makes. Quality refers to that part of your range that sounds more resonant, that produces the most overtones.

Another sure way to tell your voice type, and something you surprisingly don't hear many vocal specialists talk about, is the point at which your voice breaks or enters the passaggio, also the point at which the resonance kicks in. The general break-down is as follows:

A contralto's voice starts picking up resonance at about F4-F#4 and enters the passaggio a fifth higher at about C5
A mezzo's voice starts picking up resonance at about Ab5-A5 and enters the passaggio a fifth higher at about Eb5-E5
A soprano's voice starts picking up resonance at about C5-C#5 and enters the passaggio a fifth higher at about F#5-G5

For men, it's the exactly the same, only an octave lower.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

what do you mean when a singer voice starts picking up resonance? You mean through the microphone it should catch air waves???


----------



## Hepkat (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe "picking up resonance" wasn't the best term. What I meant to say was, that part in your range when the overtones suddenly kick in, that part when the voice suddenly starts to resonate with a ringing quality. In classical training, we ideally try to keep the ring throughout the entire range of the voice by employing a variety of tricks - sometimes we have to narrow, cover, widen, lengthen the voice, all while keeping it in the "ng" position. However if you start a scale at your lowest note and slowly ascend the scale, you WILL eventually reach a sweet spot where the voice starts to resonate with the least bit of effort on your part. It's that point where the voice starts to ring without you having to employ any of the aforementioned "tricks".


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't knew...if i were to sing and someone pointed out that moment i would then know!!!!


----------



## Hepkat (Jan 25, 2014)

How long have you been training?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

oh i am not the likes of sopranos and tenors.


----------



## Hepkat (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, perhaps your teacher could be helpful in this regard.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

when i was a teen i didn't used to understand english well on mtv and channel V music mostly american accent was tough. I could only read and write english in school soo i had to depend on lyrics webpages and subtitles. And after so many years i suddenly realize that nowdays i can understand every other english songs on Vh1 and other music channels. But now i wouldn't get that true feelings from it as i know now the meanings not just the good music. So goes for german falco songs as well, that i do not know german but i still like the songs and sing it too. When some day i will know the german language then perhaps i won't get the true feelings from the falco song!!!






you can tell the world
there never was such earl
you can burn my posters 
when i am gone

or you can tell your friends
just what a fool have been
and laugh n' joke about me 
on the phone

you can tell my arms
go back to the farms
you can tell my feets
to feel hear the flow

or you can tell my lips
to tell my fingertips
they won't be reaching 
naught for you anymore...

don't tear my heart
my achy breaky heart
i just don't think you understand
and if you tear my heart
my achy breaky heart
he might blow up and kill the slank...

you can tell your mom
i had moved to dakota south
you can tell your dog to bite my leg
or tell your brother cliff
whose physical tear my lip
he never really liked me anyway...

oh tell you families
tell anyway thank you please
separated nose now i am that ok
or you can tell my eyes
to watch out for my mind
it might be walking on even might on you..ok

don't tear my heart
my achy breaky heart
i just don't think you understand
and if you tear my heart
my achy breaky heart
he might blow up and kill the slank...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

The singers who already have good voice, they have the ability to make the voice seem soothing to the listeners ears. And ofcourse the musicians play the music so well....





 Jazz version, Rythm and blues





 hip hop

the song is same but sing in different variations...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

wonderful voice singing....


----------

